# [BIETE] Netzteil Trusted Power Supply T8225 von MicroENERGY - 24VDC / 10.4A



## poppycock (16 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

lange genug hat das T8225 (Trusted Power Supply) von MicroENERGY INC im trockenen Keller im Karton gelegen, jetzt muss es wegen Nichtbenutzung weg.

Folgende Daten stehen auf dem Typenschild:

MicroENERGY INC
LEVEL 5
PART NUMBER: 750184  ( 10-0218 )
REVISION: 2E
INPUT: 100-120/220-240 VAC (2X)
          5/2.5A, 50-60Hz
OUTPUT 24VDC @ 10.4A
MAX POWER OUTPUT: 250W @ 50°C
Derate to 187.5W @ 60°C
TÜV Rheinland
Das Netzteil ist ungeprüft, da ich keinen blassen Schimmer habe, zu welchen Baugruppen es gehört, geschweigedenn, wo man was anzuschließen hat.
Das Gehäuse ist äußerlich sauber und sehr gut erhalten. Das Innenleben scheint auch noch keine Wollmäuse gesehen zu haben.

Preis: VB   

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## poppycock (23 Juni 2012)

Info: Das Netzteil wird am kommenden Montag fachgerecht entsorgt, wenn sich bis dahin niemand meldet!

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## kempka (15 Juni 2019)

Hallo Poppycock,
ich suche so etwas. Was soll es kosten?
Bitte eine Mali an:
fd.kempka@web.de


----------



## shrimps (15 Juni 2019)

Hmm,
Geh Mal davon aus, das es nach 7 Jahren nicht mehr verfügbar ist [emoji85]


Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------

